# Vizsla Photo Brag - Outdoor Oklahoma Magazine



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

I got the Photography issue of Outdoor Oklahoma Magazine in the mail today. They used one of my pictures with the caption.

"Good Dog, Good Hunt"
Love Valley WMA in southern Oklahoma set the backdrop for this snipe hunt that John Hardin enjoyed with his vizsla, Blaze. 

This is the picture on page 33.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

A very much earned "brag".
It's obvious that you've done a tremendous amount of work with her over time. 
She's a very beautiful Vizlsa. You have every reason to be proud of her.
Well done!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Are you a photographer in your spare time... you really do have a good eye.
Another sweet shot.
Congrats.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Nope, I don't consider myself a photographer. I just carry a camera on my hunts and keep it ready during the hunt or trip for any picture moment. And I make a point to take at least one commemorative picture from most every hunt I do for kind of a photo hunting diary I keep. I hunt 30 to 60 days out of the year so I get take a lot of pictures. That picture was taken with a simple point and shoot Kodak Easy share camera and I got the bright colors by putting it in "sunset" mode. I don't own a camera that has cost me over $250 and no separate lenses or filters with anything I currently use. 

I will confess though, I was a 35mm photography nut with much better equipment. Maybe...20 years ago or more.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Awesome brag John!! And of course, wonderful photo. 

I am glad that you have shared some of your hunting tales with us. I get to live vicariously through you and Blaze.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Why are V's such posers? ;D

John - I must say that I enjoy your posts and pics very much - thanks.


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

Now lots of people can enjoy your pictures. I like the one you post for us. Congratulations on the photo printing.


----------

